# سيدات الأعمال > مول سيدات الإمارات > مال و أعمال و مشاريع >  اسم محل للاكسسوارات

## soso 4455

بنااااات بلييييييز ساااعدوووني بغيت منكم اسم مناااسب لمحل اكسسوارا والله يوفقني وجزااكم الله الف خييير]. وانتظر ردكم *

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

شركة مسابح وحدائق 
Golden pools 
لدي سلسلة كارتير لوف 
ابحث عن شريكة لكافيه إنترناشيونال 
تأجير مساحة صغيرة في محل تجاري 
دعاية مخاوير 
دبي الورقاء 
البيوت المحمية والأنظمة الزراعية 
لكل تاجره مبتدئه في الانستغرام لبيع المخاوير 
مطلوب شريكة في كافيه ومطعم

----------


## bellegirl

*
ربي يوفقج أختي * *
*

*
۩ ۩۩ ۩۩ ۩۩ 
*•.¸.•* بِسْمِ اللهِ الْرَّحْمَنِ الْرَّحِيمِ •¸ .*• 
قُلْ هُوَ اللَّهُ أَحَدٌ ۞ اللَّهُ الصَّمَدُ ۞ لَمْ *• 
يَلِدْ وَلَمْ يُولَدْ ۞ وَلَمْ يَكُن لَّهُ كُفُوًا أَحَدٌ *• 
*•.¸.•**• صدق الله العظيم *•.¸.•* *• 
۩ ۩۩ ۩۩ ۩۩ ۩۩ ۩۩ ۩۩ ۩۩ 
*

----------


## دلوعة الورقاء

حبيبتي أنا أعرف محل اسمه الوشيعة قمة في الذوق بصراحه 

إكسسواراتهم أعتقد إنها من لبنان 

وهالمحل موجود في مردف ستي سنتر + فستيفال ستي في دبــــــــــي

----------


## Toootaaa25

اعرف محل في ابوظبي يبيع اكسسورات أصلية مش كوبي اسمه فائق ستارز جاليري وعنوانه فندق كريستال خلف حامد سنتر شارع الكترا الطابق ١٧ نفس طابق الريستورا بالفندق ... عندهم نينا ريتشي وشواروفيسكي والفا اشياء حلوة كتييييييير روحي زورية وشوفي بنفسك

----------


## soso 4455

تسلمين اختي الغاليه علي الرد السريع بس أنا أبا اسم حلو للمحل اللي بسويه لانه محلي مال اكسسوارات و تعبت من كثر ما ادور اسم حلو لو تقدرين تساعديني بكون ممتنه لح٠

----------


## غنااتي

لورا << فجاة يا على بالي =D 

موفقة بالاسم ان شاءالله

----------


## أم أحمد1989

stella bella = ستيلا بيلا

اسم به قافية جميلة وخفيف وسهل في النطق
وأصله ايطالي بما معناه نجمة جميلة او ستار جميلة وبالانجليزية الترجمة أدق وهي beautiful star

والله يوفقك اختي

----------


## soso 4455

مشكوره حياتي علي الاسم و ايد عيبني لان سهل النطق و اسمه جذاب و انشالله يكون فيه الخير٠

----------


## أم أحمد1989

الحمدلله انه عجبك حبيبتي ، الله يجعله فاتحة خير عليك يارب

بالتوفيق

----------


## soso 4455

امين يارب تسلمين يالغاليه

----------


## soso 4455

> مشكوره حياتي علي الاسم و ايد عيبني لان سهل النطق و اسمه جذاب و انشالله يكون فيه الخير0

----------

